# Mvp2



## Sonja van Rooyen (29/6/14)

have there been any comments ob thread stripping or going on the MVP2


----------



## crack2483 (29/6/14)

What's the problem? Why would you want to strip it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (29/6/14)

What I mean is that when i try and put the tank on it is loose and seems not to be screwing on the thread does not seem to be catching so it is "wobbling" on the neck/beauty ring . hope i explained that right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (29/6/14)

@Sonja van Rooyen.do you mean the tank wobbles in the threading or the entire thread wobbles?
Is the beauty ring properly fastened?


----------



## crack2483 (29/6/14)

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> What I mean is that when i try and put the tank on it is loose and seems not to be screwing on the thread does not seem to be catching so it is "wobbling" on the neck/beauty ring . hope i explained that right



Hahaha loool. Read thread as forum thread not connection thread

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (29/6/14)

yes


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (29/6/14)

tried with 2 different types of ring


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

do you mean the beauty ring spins and wobbles?

The ring is just a ring that gets squeezed and held in place by the pressure between the tank and your mvp.
If your tank doesn’t screw on all the way this ring will float around a bit.

If the whole tank and ring wobbles and you cant get any of it to stop moving then it sounds like the threads are dying but if the tank screws in and then stops and sits securely the threads are fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> do you mean the beauty ring spins and wobbles?
> 
> The ring is just a ring that gets squeezed and held in place by the pressure between the tank and your mvp.
> If your tank doesn’t screw on all the way this ring will float around a bit.
> ...



 both beauty rings that came with the mvp and my aerotank screw onto the 510 base. Not just held down with pressure. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Oh, I stand corrected, the ring I recieved with my protank 1 clone was just a pressure ring


----------

